# Batteries



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

Hi
someone told me that you might have some 18350 batteries?


----------



## Andre (25/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Hi
> someone told me that you might have some 18350 batteries?


@Oupa is an agent for www.eciggies.co.za. They do not have 18350s on their web site.


----------



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

I must be getting old. Not seeing any 18350 s

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> I must be getting old. Not seeing any 18350 s
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


You probably missed the "not" in my previous post? According to www.capevapingsupplies.co.za they have stock of AW18350s.


----------



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

Yes. Just realised that. .. definitely getting old

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Yes. Just realised that. .. definitely getting old
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk



Hang on @Rex Smit, if we can't trace quality 18350's locally I will organize a group buy and import from Efest

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

johanct said:


> Hang on @Rex Smit, if we can't trace quality 18350's locally I will organize a group buy and import from Efest



ill be in on that


----------



## Rex Smit (25/2/14)

I will be in. But I need 2 batts by next week ,so I need to get some locally...

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

Whoever finds good IMR 18350's locally or any local vendor who expect an incoming shipment will surely post it here, I hope.


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

the only local ones I found was nitecore, but they are 450mAh or some such - not really enough to last a day, but perhaps in a pinch they will do


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

Thanks @Derick, I also saw it the other day (450mAh good for emergency and that's all) , waiting for some email responses from guys building battery packs locally. As soon as I received something positive I will post here.


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

why cant we do a group buy on this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Efest-High-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27df07717a


----------



## BhavZ (25/2/14)

Riaz said:


> why cant we do a group buy on this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Efest-High-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item27df07717a



That is an option but first prize would be to attain locally as to decrease the wait time and convenience of purchasing and not have to worry about import costs and customs. IMO


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> That is an option but first prize would be to attain locally as to decrease the wait time and convenience of purchasing and not have to worry about import costs and customs. IMO



true, but you know the story in the vape world, once that 'WANT' is in your head, you WANT it NOW


----------



## BhavZ (25/2/14)

Riaz said:


> true, but you know the story in the vape world, once that 'WANT' is in your head, you WANT it NOW


Can't argue with that..


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

Unfortunately I don't trust the vendors on eBay, bought some so-called ORIGINAL stuff in the past and on arrival realized it's just another FAKE, cheap-n-nasty-made-in-a-hell-of-a-hurry-in-china! Another thing is USPS; you are lucky if you receive it in 40 days. P.S I don't say Kustomvapes sells fakes, I just don't know them.


----------



## BhavZ (25/2/14)

When it comes to eBay I have learnt the seller rating is of utmost importance, any seller with a rating of less than 95% is a no go for me. As well sellers hate bad reviews, if you are not happy be honest and post a review on the seller, I assure you they will make changes lightening fast and wont dare lie to a buyer again.


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

noted @johanct 

i havent ordered on ebay yet so i cannot relate, but i take your word for it


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> When it comes to eBay I have learnt the seller rating is of utmost importance, any seller with a rating of less than 95% is a no go for me. As well sellers hate bad reviews, if you are not happy be honest and post a review on the seller, I assure you they will make changes lightening fast and wont dare lie to a buyer again.



I did get a full refund as well as to keep the fakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/2/14)

Can you not do that group buy you offered for those from Efest, @johanct


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

@Matthee I know we can't buy directly from Efest, the quantities even in a group buy will be to low, but we can buy from there appointed agents.


----------



## Andre (25/2/14)

johanct said:


> @Matthee I know we can't buy directly from Efest, the quantities even in a group buy will be to low, but we can buy from there appointed agents.


That should be fine, I am sure there will be lots of interest here for those 35A 2500s, if the price is not too outlandish.


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

I will skype my partner in Shenzhen tomorrow morning and ask him to get some pricing as well as m.o.q from Efest directly - just for the heck of it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## thekeeperza (25/2/14)

I am in for some batteries if there is a group buy


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/2/14)

Count me in for one 18350


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

Will post on this thread as soon as I receive feedback within a day or two with all the detail

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (25/2/14)

Matthee said:


> That should be fine, I am sure there will be lots of interest here for those 35A 2500s, if the price is not too outlandish.



An 18350 that's 35A 2500mah?

Is so ...I'm in for 2!


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> An 18350 that's 35A 2500mah?
> 
> Is so ...I'm in for 2!



@ShaneW sorry to burst your bubble, but the 35A 2500mAh batteries are 18650's, the 18350's are only available in 800mAh (unprotected) and 900mAh (protected)


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

MOQ from efest is 30 - you can get less than that as a 'sample' but the price goes up considerably


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

Derick said:


> MOQ from efest is 30 - you can get less than that as a 'sample' but the price goes up considerably



Thanks for info @Derick, will confirm within the next couple of days what my partner can organize.


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

Cool - from our experience, once you get the price from them, you can safely double that, to get to the price it will be once it lands in SA - then you will still have to ship it to everyone, so shipping needs to be added on top

Not sure what these new purple bats go for, but the other's (when Melinda organized the group buy) worked out to about R75 ea, landed in SA - shipping to various people cost differently of course, but looking at an average of around R120 total per battery for everything


----------



## johan (25/2/14)

Yes I agree, and think it will be even higher with the nosediving of the ZAR of late.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

Derick said:


> the only local ones I found was nitecore, but they are 450mAh or some such - not really enough to last a day, but perhaps in a pinch they will do


i got some Efest 18350's. those have 800mAh, and last 2-3 hours. Would never take them for a day's work with me


----------



## Tom (25/2/14)

30 moq...should be easily reached. don't go just for 1 each....as said, they dont last long. main advantage, imho, is that the mods really get nice and handy. if I would be in SA, i would take min. 2, more likely 4 of those!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (26/2/14)

CVS replied. Said he is getting a shipment in next week

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> CVS replied. Said he is getting a shipment in next week
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk



Thanks @Rex Smit for the info - great news


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

I've pm @Cape vaping supplies to let us know on this thread when his shipment arrives.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (26/2/14)

lovely stuff guys

keep us informed please

Reactions: Like 1


----------

